# Lost Amazon Parrot



## elvistheparrot

Hi

Our precious Orange winged Amazon parrot escaped from his aviary on Sat 4th July in Bollington, Cheshire

If anyone sees him, please phone 07743 925321


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh i do hope you get him back soon, fingers crossed.*


----------



## scosha37

OOh dear that a shame ..hope you get your bird back..


----------



## animallover111

He is gorgeous,good luck in finding him.


----------



## elvistheparrot

Good News! Elvis has been found, he was spotted on the roof of a primary school about 2 miles away. They tempted him down with a piece of toast and caught him in a cardboard box!
He is now having a kip after his exciting adventure.
Thanks for all your kind thoughts.


----------



## animallover111

HOORAY!!! super news for Elvis.


----------



## JANICE199

*GREAT NEWS, I'M SO GLAD YOU HAVE HIM HOME SAFE AND WELL.:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## scosha37

elvistheparrot said:


> Good News! Elvis has been found, he was spotted on the roof of a primary school about 2 miles away. They tempted him down with a piece of toast and caught him in a cardboard box!
> He is now having a kip after his exciting adventure.
> Thanks for all your kind thoughts.


Ooh that good..............

Please stay and lets see Elvis!!...would love to see pictures of him home..


----------



## elvistheparrot

He's still kipping:


















When we get time we will post a few pics of the other inhabitants:
1 dog
3 cats
3 ferrets
2 Old English Game Bantams
1 Warren hen
about a dozen or so rabbits
couple of dozen guinea pigs
2 corn snakes
2 leopard geckos
2 giant brown millipedes
1 Giant African Tiger Snail
2 European Green Tree Frogs
Some smooth newts and common frogs
...Oh, and some goldfish!


----------



## animallover111

elvistheparrot said:


> He's still kipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get time we will post a few pics of the other inhabitants:
> 1 dog
> 3 cats
> 3 ferrets
> 2 Old English Game Bantams
> 1 Warren hen
> about a dozen or so rabbits
> couple of dozen guinea pigs
> 2 corn snakes
> 2 leopard geckos
> 2 giant brown millipedes
> 1 Giant African Tiger Snail
> 2 European Green Tree Frogs
> Some smooth newts and common frogs
> ...Oh, and some goldfish!


You def have to stick around with all those animals!! 
I see you have ferrets we have two fab little pets 
Glad Elvis is back home and settled xx


----------



## scosha37

elvistheparrot said:


> He's still kipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get time we will post a few pics of the other inhabitants:
> 1 dog
> 3 cats
> 3 ferrets
> 2 Old English Game Bantams
> 1 Warren hen
> about a dozen or so rabbits
> couple of dozen guinea pigs
> 2 corn snakes
> 2 leopard geckos
> 2 giant brown millipedes
> 1 Giant African Tiger Snail
> 2 European Green Tree Frogs
> Some smooth newts and common frogs
> ...Oh, and some goldfish!


Awww Thanks for posting them!.....

He looks right at home again ....i had a Panama Amazon called Bubba..
And we would love to see your other pets..:smilewinkgrin:


----------

